

Don't try to dodge the recession with grad school - bootload
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2009/02/03/dont-try-to-dodge-the-recession-with-grad-school/

======
kls
I agree with most of the advice but med school is the one advice I would for
the most part disagree with if we are talking about generalizations which the
article for the most part does. Med school in general is still a winning
proposition, while it is true the market is a mess and insurance companies
have limited the up side, the reality is the majority of doctors do well. My
wife went back to med school and should she decide to practice she would do
quite well. Med school is one of the few that I would consider if I where at
the point in my life where I was making a decision on education.

